# Jelly roll race quilt



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

Thought I would share a quilt I made for my friends birthday. 
It's a jelly roll race quilt with some appliquÃ©d cats on it. 
Once I had it finished and look at it the cat on the lower left side looks a little squirrel like. Oh well I think she will love it anyway


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

It's really lovely. And your squirrel-cat is darling. I happen to think most cats are squirrely anyway!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I love the colors.


----------



## ccgal2 (Jun 27, 2015)

Don't you just the jelly rolls! I made of the race quilts, it turned out nice. But I love the appliquÃ©s make it more unique. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

It was fun to do and real quick. They say you can finish the top in about a half hour. The strip part in the middle took me about 45 min. I didn't keep track of the time for boarders and appliquÃ©. Over all it went together fast.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Love the cats!

We have one cat that we call "squirrel cat" because she is such a squirrel! Should see the way she runs around in the big tree in the front yard.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

How pretty !! and great job on the cat appliques.. very clever.. I've watched the jelly role race video (MSQ is so wonderful) and now that I've seen yours I think I'll make one for myself,,


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job of making it unique! Your friend will love it!


----------

